# Wie erkenne ich gute Boxen, Verstärker auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt ?



## Bullz (26. Mai 2020)

Hallo, 

bin wie gesagt auf der Suche nach preiswerten Geschichte gebraucht. Hab damals für meinen Pc ein Motiv2 gebraucht um 50 Euro gekauft und die halten seit 3 Jahren super.

Habe noch keinen Fernseher aber möchte Stereo Lautsprecher neben meinem Fernseher Positionieren. Im Gegensatz zum Pc habe ich aber keine Ahnung ob der kleine Würfel da 5 Euro oder 3000 Euro wert ist wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.

Bin Österreich und schau mir immer diese Liste auf willhaben durch ( Das Gegenstück zu ebay Kleinanzeigen )
Lautsprecher / Boxen - Audio / Hifi | willhaben

Wichtig ist mir neben das ich was gescheites kaufe das sie farblich auch mir und meiner Freundin passen sonst gibst ärger . Und neben nem 75 Zoll sollen sie von der Größe her dazupassen. Auf was für Dinge muss ich achten um eine gute Boxe zu erkennen ? Nebenher Aktiv vs Passiv ... mir wäre ne Geschichte lieber wo der Verstärker schon eingebaut ist aber es gibt 100 mal mehr passive Lautsprecher gebraucht wie aktive. Für mich schauen diese Verstärker irgendwie creepy aus .. so uralt Zeugs  aber was soll ma machen. Hatte noch nie einen. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Soundbar möchte ich nicht. Preis so max 250 Euro Boxen plus Verstärker.


----------



## Hubacca (26. Mai 2020)

Deine Frage ist wie:
Ich möchte einen Gebrauchtwagen haben der farblich mir und meiner Freundin gefällt und in meine Garage soll er auch passen. Auf was für Dinge muss ich achten um
ein gutes Auto zu erkennen ? Nebenher Benzin vs Diesel ... mir wäre Benzin lieber ..... Preis so max 1500 Euro....usw

Was erwartest du darauf für eine Antwort ?-O


----------



## Bullz (28. Mai 2020)

eher sowas in die Richtung wieviel Ohm Hz so eine Boxe haben muss ...  beim Pc ist es relativ leicht Empfehlungen rauszugeben da erklär ich es einem Vollhonk in 3 Minuten aber Audio scheint da ein wesentlich komplexeres Gebiet zu sein.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (28. Mai 2020)

So ist das halt in der Audiowelt.


----------



## Bullz (28. Mai 2020)

[FONT=&quot]so ich hab hier ein Foto geschickt von meinem zukünftigen Wohnzimmer.. Ich möchte mir versuchen den AVR zu sparen. Ich will mit nem HDMI Kabel in den Fernseher reingehen und chroma 4x4x4 60 hz 4k haben und meine Filme über VLC oder über die Fernsehapps Netflix und co anschauen.   Ich brauch nur 2 Klötze namens Boxen die mehr Feeling hergeben wie die Boxen von einem Fernseher. Wenn ich höre das HDMI Signal in den AVR rein dann kriege ich schon Halsweh .. weil ich von vielen Probs gelesen habe mit Latenz und was weiß der Geier noch was... Pure Monitor Setup. hdcp 2.2 werd ich auch haben auch wenn ich dann vl meine anderen Monitor abstecken muss aber das soll nichte Teil dieser Disku sein. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

MeinWohnzimmerSetup by Bullz Bullzz, auf Flickr[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://flic.kr/p/2j6xB2M
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Würdet ihr bei dem Setup auch eher zu einem aktiven set raten oder ? Ich hab Teufel motiv 2 angesteckt an den Fernseher und der Sound war schon x100 mal besser wie die internen vom LG Fernseher den ich hier hatte. Was würdet ihr tun ? Ich brauch nich den perfekten Sound von einem Orchestra. Einfach guten Sound für einen der nicht viel von Audio versteht   [/FONT]


----------



## Hubacca (28. Mai 2020)

Thema kommt immer wieder - Beitrag #27 und weiter:
[Geklärt] Kopfhörer, Smartphone und Musik &amp; jetzt noch Lautsprecher
Neue Lautsprecher fürs Wohnzimmer


----------



## Octobit (29. Mai 2020)

Du könntest aktive Regalboxen nehmen, wie z.B. nubert A200, die sollten für den Preis gebraucht zu haben sein in diversen Farben (oder neue A100, aber ich würde wegen des Basses eher A200 empfehlen, dürfte für Filme besser sein).
Hab seit kurzem A100 auf dem Schreibtisch und finde die schon ziemlich gut.

Als Alternative gibt es auch noch Standboxen, habt ihr darüber Mal nachgedacht? Auf deinem Bild erkenne ich irgendwie nicht, was ihr an Platz da habt und ob Regal oder Standboxen besser wären.


----------



## Bullz (29. Mai 2020)

ok wenn ich mir so ein aktives 2.0 Set zulege was für Anschlüsse müsst dieser haben ? Brauch ich umbedingt HDMI Arc ?  Am liebsten wäre es mir wen ich den Fernseher direkt anstecken könnte ohne einen DAC der wieder extra kostet und vielleicht Qualität kostet ?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (29. Mai 2020)

Also im Vergleich zu einem im Fernseher integrierten dac kostet ein externen mit Sicherheit keine Qualität.

Welche Anschlüsse du brauchst ist davon abhängig welche Anschlüsse dein Fernseher bietet.

HDMI arc wird für dich völlig vernachlässigbar sein, kenne auch keine aktiven Lautsprecher mit nem hdmi Eingang.


----------



## Bullz (29. Mai 2020)

Ok wenn ich Nägel mit Köpfe jetzt mache. Als Beispiel dieser Fernseher
https://www.amazon.de/Samsung-RU7179-Fernseher-Triple-Modelljahr/dp/B07PJLVLW5/ref=sr_1_3?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&dchild=1&keywords=fernseher%2B75%2Bzoll&qid=1590773259&sr=8-3&th=1

Anschlussmöglichkeiten
3 x HDMI 2.0
2 x USB
1 x Optischer Digitalausgang
1 x AV Composite 3,5 mm Klinke
1 x Video Component 3,5 mm Klinke
1 x RJ45 Ethernet LAN

Und entweder diese 
https://www.amazon.de/EDIFIER-Studio-R1280T-Lautsprechersystem-Watt/dp/B082DH3SJ6/ref=sr_1_3?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&dchild=1&keywords=Aktivboxen&qid=1590771828&refinements=p_76%3A419122031&rnid=419121031&rps=1&sr=8-3&th=1 
oder diese 
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01N7QFBUU/ref=twister_B082L9BSCQ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 
Die sind Preiswert und aktiv warum werden nur immer so teure Empfehlen ? Sind diese Crap ? 

Bräuchte ich dann überhaupt noch einen DAC ? Kann man mit dieser Kombination Fernsehschauen oder werd ich das Grauen bekommen weil alles falsch zusammen gestellt ist ?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (29. Mai 2020)

Also bisher hast du nicht nach Empfehlungen gefragt sondern woran man gute Lautsprecher erkennt, ein Budget hast du auch nicht genannt. Deshalb wurde bisher noch überhaupt nicht viel empfohlen.

Beide von dir genannten Lautsprecher sind in ihrem Preisbereich definitiv in Ordnung, können aber nicht mit dem Fernseher verbunden werden weil sie keinen digitalen, optischen Eingang haben und dein Fernseher nur einen optischen Ausgang hat.

Dafür würde man dann einen dac benötigen.


----------



## Octobit (29. Mai 2020)

Preis bis 250€ + Verstärker hat er schon geschrieben (sorry, hatte erst pro Box 250€ gelesen).
Naja und bei Boxen bekommt man vor allem in diesem Segment pro euro mehr viel Gegenwert, deswegen werden teure empfohlen.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (29. Mai 2020)

Tatsächlich, hab ich wohl überlesen. Naja was solls.

Fiio d03k und dazu zb jbl lsr305 mk2, swissonic asm5/7 oder ähnliches.


----------



## Hubacca (29. Mai 2020)

Dann nochmal im einzeln. Aktive Lautsprecher mit optischem Eingang und Bluetooth - laut Zeichnung erwünscht:
Kaufe Argon Audio TEMPO A4 Kabelloser Lautsprecher mit Bluetooth | 5 Jahre Garantie
Kaufe Argon Audio ALTO 4 ACTIVE Kabelloser Lautsprecher mit Bluetooth | 5 Jahre Garantie
Edifier Studio R1280DB 2.0 Aktivboxen, kabellose Bluetooth Regallautsprecher in schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi

@ChotHoclate: Die Nubert nuBox A-125 haben einen HDMI Eingang sind aber nicht im Preisrahmen.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Mai 2020)

Der kleine FiiO D03K verpasst jedem noch so alten Verstärker oder halt rein analogen Aktivlautsprechern einen ordentlichen DAC.


----------



## Hubacca (30. Mai 2020)

Da über den optischen Ausgang die Läutstärke nicht geregelt werden kann ist es von Vorteil wenn der DAC in den aktiven Lautsprechern (wie verlinkt) eingebaut ist und diese eine
extra Fernbedienung besitzen.
Mit dem FiiO D03K oder auch Dynavox Mini DAC II ist das nicht möglich - es sei denn man speist damit einen Verstärker der eine Fernbedienung besitzt.
Es gibt auch DACs mit Fernbedienung, allerdings habe ich den TS so verstanden das er möglichst wenig Geräte/Aufwand haben/betreiben möchte und ein extra DAC + Netzteil + Verstärker mit Fernbedienung+ Lautsprecher
oder DAC mit Fernbedienung+ Netzteil + aktive Lautsprecher sind dann  doch etwas fummelig - ich spreche aus Erfahrung !

Natürlich kann man bessere/teurere Lautsprecher mit den gleichen Anschlußmöglichkeiten auch gebraucht bekommen - dann einfach die entsprechend teureren Kandidaten
suchen und versuchen diese günstiger zu bekommen:
Nubert nuBox A-125, nuPro A-100/200,  Dali Zensor 1 AX, Argon Alto 5 ....


----------



## DuckDuckStop (30. Mai 2020)

Oder man vereinfacht das ganze und kauft  einen Fernseher mit analogen Ausgängen.

Oder man nimmt was in richtung wavemaster cube neo, die haben nen optischen Eingang.


----------



## Bullz (2. Juni 2020)

vielen dank für die lieben Antworten 

Ok folgende Frage. Da alle immer von Passivlautsprecher schwärmen und die aktiven in der Regel ein teures Preisleistungsverhältnis haben habe ich den Tipp bekommen einen Mini Verstärker zu kaufen. Ist mir viel lieber wie ein teurer oder uralter AVR.

Fernseher--------->DAC ------>MiniVerstärker ( mit Bluetooth und Fernbedienung für Lautstärke ) ------------->Passive Boxen

Fernseher: Preiswert ohne analogen Ausgang
DAC: FiiO Taishan D03K ( ist empfohlen worden als sehr preiswert )
Miniverstärker mit Bluetooth möglich= ??? Dieser muss aber dann Bluetooth können sonst kann ich nicht über Handy spotify dann hören richtig ?

Bei Käufe bevorzuge ich Amazon aber so oft wie Herzlich Willkommen &#8211; Musikhaus Thomann empfohlen wird scheint das anscheinend das " amazon " von Audio Artikeln zu sein wo ich dann doch bei dem Shop bestellen würde. Passiert bei mir nicht leicht. 

Könnte ich im oben genannten Fall die Lautstärke auch über die normale Fernbedienungen regeln oder nur über den Miniverstärker ?  Gibst eventuell Miniverstärker mit gutem DAC auch ? Mir gehts nur um einen " schlanken Audio " Teil das ich meine Boxen anschliesen kann. Einen AVR möchte ich nicht. Mein Videosignal soll direkt per HDMI in den Fernseher rein. Wenn ich paar Dolby audio Standarts nicht nutzen kann soll es so sein.


----------



## Hubacca (2. Juni 2020)

Thomann:
"In Europas größtem Musikhaus finden Sie alles zum Thema Musikinstrumente, Studio-, Licht- und Beschallungstechnik."
Also eher etwas für Musiker !
Allerdings wird mit diversen Artikeln auch der immer größer werdende Markt der Streamer und anderer Menschen die ihre akustischen (optisch leider auch) Ergüsse im Internet verbreiten möchten 

Mini Verstärker mit Fernbedienung,  eingebautem DAC und Bluetooth gibts natürlich auch einige auf dem Markt z.B.:
Sabaj A3 Digital HiFi Verstaerker 80Wx2 Desktop: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Damit sparst du dir auf jede Fall einen extra DAC wie den FiiO D03K. 
Und wie geschrieben : Die Lautstärkeregelung am TV über den optischen Ausgang ist nicht möglich - es sei denn  es wird bei dem von dir ausgesuchtem Gerät angegeben ?

Dolby kannst du bei einem Stereosetup sowieso nicht nutzen !
Aber es wird vom Verstärker Stereo wiedergegeben...

Zu den passiven Lautsprechern hab ich hier auch schomal was von mir gegeben, so ab Beitrag #44:
[Geklärt] Kopfhörer, Smartphone und Musik &amp; jetzt noch Lautsprecher


----------



## Bullz (2. Juni 2020)

ok danke...  dieser Sabaj A3 Digital HiFi Verstärker wirst nicht ohne Grund empfehlen. Dankeschön. Den und paar passive Boxen oder paar aktive Boxen mit einem FiiO D03K DAC .. bin ja schon mal weit gekommen das herauszufinden..

ich habe aber schlechte Nachrichten in einem anderen Forum lesen dürfen. Da meinte ein User wenn die 
zitat" [FONT=&quot]olange der TV das Decodieren kann und auf Stereo Downmixen, kommt zumindest irgendwie Ton raus. Samsung TVs unterstüzen allerdings gar kein DTS mehr, weder Decoding noch Passthrough. Da bleibt dann alles stumm. "
[/FONT]
Wenn ich einen Beispielfilm auf meinem Rechner habe mit folgendem Audio laut vlc

[FONT=&quot]Stream 1[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sprache: Deutsch[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Codec: DTS Audio

[/FONT]werden meine Boxen mir nichts ausgeben ? Das wäre nen supergau und nicht vertretbar für mich. 
[FONT=&quot]Ich starte vlc am Pc mit einem Film wähle eine Tonspur aus .. und am Fernseher taucht ein Bild auf und die Boxen gegeben den Ton wieder und zwar IMMER. Bei meinem Teufel motiv 2 am Pc klappt es ja auch .. aber okay die sind am Pc angeschlossen und nicht am Fernseher... ach Gott muss alles immer kompliziert und teuer sein. Keine Lust Audio zu trans codieren und dann sich mit Laufzeitverschiebungen zu ärgern.[/FONT]


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2020)

Solang der PC den TV schon mit PCM Ton bespielt, und der VLC kann auf jeden Fall DTS und Co decodieren, ist es egal was der Fernseher kann.


----------



## Bullz (2. Juni 2020)

okay dann war das eine Falschaussage ?

... wie wird der Ton bei HDMI Standardmäßig übertragen ?  Bei meiner alten LG Krücke hier kann ich sogar PCM eintragen bei Sound keine Ahnung ob er damit Ausgang oder Eingang meint

p.s Hab auch einen Chromecast ultra am Fernseher stecken. Brauche kein Bluetooth mehr ...  nur die Frage wieder geht das so einfach das er mir den Sound auch über meine Boxen ausgibt ? Egal ob passiv oder aktive Boxen ?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2020)

Wenn du den Digital Out auf PCM umstellen kannst dann wäre das eine Decodierung im Fernseher. Dann hast du garkeine Probleme


----------



## Hubacca (3. Juni 2020)

Da hat Olstyle vollkommen recht und bei mir funktionierte es so ( nutze jetzt einen AVR).
Ich hatte am TV für den optischen Ausgang auf PCM gestellt und der DAC hat den Ton wiedergegeben unabhängig davon welches Format zum TV gesendet wurde.


----------



## Bullz (3. Juni 2020)

ok danke gut zu wissen das das falscher Alarm aber aber trotzdem für mein Verständnis. 

Youtube, netflix und spotify will ich betreiben OHNE das ich den Pc einschalten muss. 
Den Pc schalte ich nur ein wenn ich auf dem Fernseher spielen will oder einen Film über VLC starten will.

Wenn eine einen Film starte am Pc der z.b eine DTS 5.1 oder DTS 2.1 Tonspur und der VLC macht daraus anscheinend ein PCM Signal und PCM 5.1 kommt am Fernseher an an dem mein 2.0 System aktiv oder passiv hängt. Wird dort alles glatt gehen das alles richtig abgemischt wird oder verliere ich Informationen das er nur mehr L und R mir ausgibt.. usw ?


----------



## Hubacca (3. Juni 2020)

Youtube, netflix und spotify kannst du als App auf jedem aktuellem Smart TV installieren - du brauchst allerdings ein LAN oder WLAN Verbindung zum TV.

Wenn das Signal vom PC via HDMI zum TV geht und du dort als Ausgabeformat PCM für den optischen Ausgang eingestellt hast dann sollten keine Verluste auftreten -
dein TV läuft ja auch nur Stereo !
Wenn du einen Film am PC startest dann hat der auf jeden Fall auch eine Stereo Tonspur die man nutzen kann - die DTS Tonspur oder das PCM5.1 Signal nutzt dir am Stereo TV genauso wenig wie an der Stereoanlage.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2020)

Und beim nicht so smarten TV rüstet halt der erwähnte Chromecast die Features nach. Spotify ist sowieso Stereo, das fällt Mal ganz aus der Diskussion. Den Rest könnte offensichtlich der TV runter samplen, in der Regel sollte aber eh direkt auf die ebenfalls vorhandene Stereospur gewechselt werden.


----------



## Bullz (4. Juni 2020)

Doppelpost


----------



## Bullz (10. Juni 2020)

soda der größte Audio des Forums hätte ne Frage.. Hab heute bei Mediamarkt ein 3.0 System gesehen wo der Center so schmal war das er einfach auf dem Kasten vor dem Fernseher lag. Hat gut ausgesehen bzw hab ich öfter gelesen das 3.0 > 2.1 sein kann ( für ganz normale noobs heruntergebrochen )

Hab alle Fernseher angeschaut bei MM und das waren viele. HDMI und optisch Ausgänge dominieren die Geräte. 

Da die Boxen wo ich über HDMI reinfahren kann für mich zu teuer sind wirds der optische Ausgang werden. ( Alleine dafür danke ich das forum das ich das verstanden habe ^^ )

Wenn ich mir jetzt aber den DAC ohne Verstärker FiiO Taishan D03K Digital Analog Wandler oder DAC mit Verstärker Topping MX3 sehe ich das diese nur Output haben für Stereo Boxen. Mehr kann man da nicht anschliesen.

Ich hätte jetzt 2 Fragen dazu alles natürlich ohne verhassten AVR

1.) gibst DACs oder Mini"Verstärker " DACs mit die auch 3.0, 3.1,5,1 können und wenn ja mit welchen Kabeln wird da z.b 3.0 realisiert dann

2.) Wie funktioniert das abmischen ? Am pc habe ich eine 2.1 oder 5.1 DTS Tonspur ...  ich vermute das macht der Fernseher aber wie checkt der Fernseher jetzt das Boxe nummer 3 ein Center ist und er mir dort nen Center Ton ausgeben soll und nicht den Ton z.b von nem 5.1 System links hinter dem Zuseher ? 

sollte ich auf 3.0 verzichten nebenher ? 

danke


----------



## Hubacca (10. Juni 2020)

Kurz:
"sollte ich auf 3.0 verzichten nebenher ? "
Ja !
Spar dir das Geld für einen Center Speaker und investiere es erstmal in gute Stereolautsprecher. Dann kannst du immernoch weiter sparen 
und das System um einen Subwoofer erweitern - den kannst du problemlos ins Stereosystem einbinden.
Für weitere Lautsprecher wirst du um einen AVR nicht herum kommen - wenn du eine vernünftige Lösung möchtest.

Es gibt auch DAC´s die 5.1 Decodieren können:
PROZOR 192 kHz DAC Digital Audio Decoder Audio: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Wenn allerdings weniger als die 5.1 Lautsprecher angeschlossen sind dann geht dir bei Surroundausgabe natürlich was vom Sound flöten !


----------



## Hubacca (10. Juni 2020)

Doppelpost


----------



## Bullz (11. Juni 2020)

ok danke Idee schon verworfen. Sehe das ein das man mal vernünftig mit 2.0 startet und eventuell dann mal erweitert kann.    Glaube auch zu verstehen warum viele zu nem Stereo Set raten für wenig Geld .. man hat einfach viel weniger Teile dazwischen die was kosten. 

DAC um 24 Euro + brauchbare aktive Boxen oder Verstärker mit 110 Euro + Passivboxen  optisch angebunden und schon hat man mal was was man Sound nennen kann. Bin schon froh das mal kapiert zu haben ^^


----------



## Bullz (17. Juni 2020)

soda ich hätte wieder ne Frage ..     hab jetzt endlich ein wenig Ahnung. Werde sicher ein Stereo System entweder aktiv oder Passiv mir zulegen. Keine Soundbar, kein 2.1

Was ich nicht verstehe ..  wie erkenne ich ob Verstärker und Passivboxen zusammen passen. Beispiel:

Standlautsprecher Jamo Cornet 195 
Lon Term Power 140 Watt Short Term Power: 200 W Impedance 4 Ohm
gebraucht z.b hier Jamo Lautsprecher, ? 200,- (8054 Seiersberg) - willhaben

Verstärker wurde mir empfohlen: 
Topping MX3 Topping MX3 Kopfhoererverstaerker DAC-Empfaenger - Digital verstaerker mit integriertem Bluetooth (Schwarz): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
 Leistungsaufnahme: DC24V / 3.75A   Das steht bei der Leistungsaufnahme. Daher P = U * I = 90 Watt .. was heißt das jetzt ?

Kann der Verstärker maximal 90 Watt liefern und wenn ich jetzt Boxen dran betreibe die 140 Watt könnte ich sie nie bei maximaler Lautstärke betreiben und wie spielen dann die 4 Ohm Eingangswiderstand da rein ? Was wäre wenn die Box 2 Ohm oder von mir aus 8 Ohm hätte was würde sich dann für mich oder meinen Verstärker ändern ? 

p.s Werde mir keinen Standlautsprecher kaufen. Regallautsprecher reichen mir von der Größe und Raumgröße her. Geht nur um das Verständnis.


----------



## Hubacca (17. Juni 2020)

Jo das stimmt so ungefähr. Nach den Daten hier:
TOPPING MX3 Digital Amplifier Bluetooth 4.0 Class D 2x38W / 8 Ohm Black - Audiophonics
hast du an den 4Ohm Lautsprechern sogar nur 2x40 Watt (Stereo) zur Verfügung.
Diese Leistung könnte allerdings bei einem kleinem Raum schon vollkommen ausreichend sein, möchtest du mit den Jamo allerdings eine Party befeuern und sie richtig ausreizen 
so sollte man doch schon mehr Leistung zur Verfügung haben. Das ganze ist allerdings auch vom Wirkungsgrad der Lautprecher abhängig.

Zu deiner Frage:
 "...wie erkenne ich ob Verstärker und Passivboxen zusammen passen ? ..."

Die Leistung die du für den Verstärker brauchst ist davon hauptsächlich abhängig wie groß die gewünschte Lautstärke und der Raum ist !
Danach kannst du auch so ungefähr die Lautsprecher auswählen - wobei es da auch Unterschiede im Wirkungsgrad gibt, aber das ist bei deinem Anwendungsbereich
alles nicht so kritisch - es sei denn du willst damit auch richtig Party machen ?


----------



## Bullz (18. Juni 2020)

ok danke für das genaue Erklärung. 

Zur Raum: 33 m² aber nicht quadratisch sondern 2 unterschiedlich große Rechtecke aneinander. 
Lautstärkenmässig möchte ich schon Party Lautstärke zusammenbekommen in diesem Raum. Keine Ahnung wieviel DB das sein sollen.

Die Jamo Cornet 195 waren glaub ich aber zuviel des guten. Möchte von der Größe her Regallautsprecher haben in Schwarz die Optisch auch in das Konzept passen und zur Fernsehgröße harmonieren sonst köpft mich meine Freundin  

Zwecks Lösung bietet mehr Leistungs für gleiche Geld ? 

Class D verstärker + extra DAC oder Kopfhörerverstärker mit integrierten DAC 

Beispiele hier: 
1.) FiiO Taishan D03K ( FiiO Taishan D03K Digital Analog Wandler mit optischem Toslink und Koaxial Eingang | Stero Cinch und 3,5mm Buchsen Ausgang: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi )  + Nobsound Mini 200W ( Nobsound Mini 200W Bluetooth 4.2 TPA3116 Digital: Amazon.de: Elektronik ) 

oder 

2.)  Topping MX3 ( Topping MX3 Kopfhoererverstaerker DAC-Empfaenger - Digital verstaerker mit integriertem Bluetooth (Schwarz): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video ) Mich stört es das dieser ein Kopfhörerverstärker ist. Ich weiß das Watt nicht alles ist deswegen frage ich nach.  Es gilt ja wie oben erwähnt 33 m² zu beschallen. 

Was wäre der Preis Leistungsbrecher an Kombination ? Gern mit Gerätevorschlag. Am liebsten amazon prime aber thomann geht auch.


----------



## Hubacca (18. Juni 2020)

Brauchst du einen Kopfhörerverstärker und/oder Bluetooth ?
Aktivboxen haben schon einen passenden Verstärker und DAC eingebaut ! 
Obige Verstärker und DAC kosten dich auch €80,- . Dazu kommt das beim Verstärker nur ein 65 Watt Netzteil mitgeliefert wird und wenn du mehr als 2x30 Watt 
rausholen willst dann brauchst du auch ein größeres ....

P.S.: Die in Beitrag #14 empfohlenen aktiven Lautsprecher haben einen optischen Eingang - also brauchst du dafür keinen DAC mehr !


----------



## Bullz (18. Juni 2020)

joa danke ich weiß. Mir gehts eher um Verständnis bzw habe ich nicht aufgegeben gute Boxen preiswert gebraucht zu beziehen und dann mit einem DAC + Verstärker das meiste rausholen. Irgendwann erwische ich immer was gutes. Dann von mir aus nen 120 für Verstärker und DAC und fertig.


----------



## Hubacca (18. Juni 2020)

Dann würde ich erstmal die Lautsprecher kaufen und dann nach einem passendem Verstärker schaun.....


----------



## Bullz (19. Juni 2020)

ok danke nach unendlich viel hin und her und danke das ihr Gedult mit mir gehabt habt... hätte mich nicht gewundert wenn da wer langsam ausflippt bin ich zum Schluss gekommen nen aktiven System zu kaufen Neu weil gebraucht finde ich kaum was. 


33m² Raum wo bissi Youtube auf Fernseher läuft und Party Musik für den ganzen Raum gemacht werden soll ist die Herausforderung. [FONT=&quot]Fernseher wird FIX ein 65 Zoller breite eben mit 146 cm angegeben. Platz links und rechts 26 cm für Boxen. Wichtig noch .. der Verstärker sollte in der rechten Boxe vom Fernseher aus gesehen und vom Zuseher aus gesehen in der linken Boxe sein da man sonst von hinten drauf schauen könnte. [/FONT]


Jetzt gibst mal private Fotos das ihr mich gleich köpfen könnt das ich nicht mal gescheit nen Stereo Dreieck dort reinbekomme  möchte keine Soundbar weil ich mir mehr Sound von gescheiten Stereo Boxen verspreche. 


Grundriss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansicht1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansicht2: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DAC =FiiO Taishan D03K
Folgendes steht zur Auswahl 


PreSonus ERISE3.5 98,82 Euro ( Gibst prime bei amazon  ^^ )
Presonus Eris E3.5 &#8211; Thomann OEsterreich 


PreSonus ERISE4.5 178 Euro rum 
Presonus Eris E4.5 &#8211; Thomann OEsterreich


Swissonic ASM7 222 Euro 
https://www.thomann....UWbqDOmNG108CrXpxLc-


JBL LSR 305P MKII  238 
https://www.thomann....UWbqDOmNG108CrXpxLc-


Mackie MR524 256
https://www.thomann....UWbqDOmNG108CrXpxLc-


----------



## Hubacca (19. Juni 2020)

So ! Nochmals und jetzt mit wirklich letzter Geduld:
1. Du kannst mit dem FiiO D03K nicht die Lautstärke über den Fernseher regeln - als musst du aufstehen und dies, bei den oben genannten Lautsprecher, hintem am Regler tun !
Bei den Swissonic sogar an beiden .....
2. Du hast Bluetooth mit an Board. 
3. Kauf dir die Argon ALTO4 oder 5 o.ä. dort hast du einen DAC mit eingebaut und die Fernbedinung wird mitgeliefert.
 Oder was für dich besser geeignet sein dürfte mit 2x60 Watt Sind die Edifier Studio R1850:
EDIFIER Studio R2000DB Bluetooth-Lautsprechersystem (120 Watt) mit Infrarot-Fernbedienung und optischem Eingang: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi

P.S: Ich frage mich wie auf einmal alle Welt auf billige Studio Monitore für alle möglichen Einsatzzwecke kommt ?
Vielleicht einfach mal lesen:
Thomann Online-Ratgeber Studiomonitore


----------



## StormEmpire (20. Juni 2020)

Noch wichtiger als die Wahl der richtigen Lautsprecher sehe ich bei dir vor allem die Optimierung der Raumakustik in dem Raum:
Wenn es so bleiben soll, dann sind da deutlich zu viele harte Flächen, welche den Schall reflektieren. Insbesondere die linke Seitenwand und die Rückwand müssen unbedingt mit Absorbern und Diffusoren behandelt werden. Ansonten ist die Nachhallzeit deutlich zu hoch und das Klangergebnis wird nicht besonders toll sein, insbesondere weil du direkt an der Rückwand sitzt. Die Nachhallzeit sollte run 0.3 Sekunden betragen. Momentan tippe ich mal auf >1 Sekunde.
Desweitern sollte der linke Lautsprecher dann genügend Platz haben und nicht direkt in die Ecke gequetscht werden. Ein Lautsprecher braucht in jedem Fall genug Platz zur Seiten- und Rückwand.


----------



## Hubacca (20. Juni 2020)

Ich glaube bei max. €300,- Budget ist es in erster Linie wohl wichtiger vernüftige Lautsprecher zu bekommen, als davon auch noch 
was in die Raumakustik zu investieren und dann nurnoch Geld über hat für Joghurtbecherlautsprecher.....
An der Aufstellungsweise dürfte der TS bestimmt auch nix ändern wollen nur um ein paar Lautsprecher, die besser und lauter als der TV sein sollen,
besser zu platzieren ?


----------



## StormEmpire (20. Juni 2020)

Da sind meiner Meinung nach die Prioritäten falsch gesetzt. Wenn die Wände so nackt bleiben, dann ist das eine akustische Katastrophe.
Auch der teuerste und hochwertigste Lautsprecher wird bei der Raumakustik wie eine Blechtonne klingen. Lautsprecher direkt an der Wand, Abhörposition direkt an der Wand, linker Lautsprecher direkt an der Seitenwand und dazu nur nackte Wände. Das Ergebnis wird klingen wie ein Lautsprecher im Treppenhaus. Wenn die Wände so kahl bleiben wie sie jetzt sind, dann ist Essig mit gutem Klang. Da hätte ich lieber "Jogurtbecher" in einem akustisch optimierten Raum als hochwertige Lautsprecher in einem extrem halligen Raum.
Lieber nur 200€ für Lautsprecher und Verstärker einplanen und auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt umschauen und die übrigen 100€ in Akustikabsorber investieren. Die Herangehensweise wird ein weitaus besseres Ergebnis liefern als 300€ komplett nur in Lautsprecher und Verstärker zuversenken.
Beispielsweise 10 mal 500x500x50mm Basotect Akustikpanels: https://www.der-schaumstoffdiscount...?ObjectPath=/Shops/61456034/Products/50050050
Die gibt es auch in weiß, alternativ lassen sie sich auch ganz einfach mit einem dünnen Stoff in jeder beliebigen Farbe beziehen, ohne dass die Absorberleistung beeinträchtigt wird.
Drei an die Rückwand auf Kopfhöhe, zwei an die Decke, drei links an die Wand und zwei an die Frontwand. Damit können zumindest schon mal die schlimmsten Erstreflexionen des Schalls abgeschwächt werden.

Zwei gebrauchte Canton Karat 920 und eine Mini-Stereo-Verstärker.
Die Cantons sind für 80-100€ gebraucht zu ergattern und mir ist bisher noch kein Lautsprecher untergekommen, welcher technisch in einem schlechten Zustand gewesen ist, dafür sind die Lautsprecher noch zu jung:
2x Canton Karat 920 Boxen, Lautsprecher in Schleswig-Holstein - Molfsee | Lautsprecher & Kopfhoerer gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Mini-Verstärker: ammoon Verstaerker HiFi Digital Mini Tragbar 3,5 mm AUX Analog / USB / Koaxial / Optisch Stereo Audioenergie S. M. S. L Q5 Profi mit Fernbedienung: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Das sind dann in Summe ziemlich genau 300€.


----------



## Hubacca (20. Juni 2020)

Ich bezweifel das die Räume so kahl bleiben werden !? Das ganze sieht mir wie gerade frisch renoviert und zum einrichten bereit aus ?
Was solle er sich da im Vorraus schon Gedanken um Absorber machen?
Ich habe z.B. meine Stereo Lautsprecher selbst gebaut und in einer neu bezogenen Wohnung eingemessen/abgeglichen.
Nachdem später immer mehr Möbel, Teppiche usw. dazu kamen hat sich natürlich auch der Klang verändert, aber zum Besserem hin !
Bei dem Preisbereich würde ich erstmal auf gute Lautsprecher setzen. Nicht jeder Normalhörer wird seine Wohnung oder die optimale Aufstellung
auf ein Paar 300 Euro Lautsprecher ausrichten. 
Manchmal sind die Gegebenheiten einfach wie sie sind.  Ich glaube du übertreibst immer mächtig damit das Lautsprecher unbedingt eingemessen, ausgerichtet, Räume gedämmt usw.
werden müssen damit man  überhaupt einigermassen Musik hören kann !
Dazu hat der TS geschrieben:
"Jetzt gibst mal private Fotos das ihr mich gleich köpfen könnt das ich nicht mal gescheit nen Stereo Dreieck dort reinbekomme möchte keine Soundbar weil ich mir mehr Sound von gescheiten Stereo Boxen verspreche. "
Also ist ihm sogar bewusst das er noch nicht einmal ein vernünftiges Stereodreieck hinbekommt und der Raum nicht optimal ist ....

Die Idee mit passiven Lautsprechern und einem Mini Verstärker ist auch schon durch und wurde wohl verworfen:
"....bin ich zum Schluss gekommen nen aktiven System zu kaufen Neu weil gebraucht finde ich kaum was."
Beiträge  #19 und #39


----------



## Bullz (21. Juni 2020)

ich bin echt dankbar das ihr mir so hilft aber selbst wenn ich 10000000000000 Euro hätte wüsste ich nicht was ich kaufen sollte. Wo anderes wird mir von Aktiv Boxen abgeraten... ich soll eine Soundbar nehmen alles andere ist crap.

Im HIFI Forum wird mir zu Studio Boxen geraten. Hier auf keinen Fall zu welchen. 

Fühle mich gerade als wäre ich in nem Kreis gegangen und jetzt bin ich wieder am Anfang ^^. Ich bin vielleicht einfach ein zu Hoffnungsloser Fall  der wie die dumme Herde einfach nur die internen Fernsehboxen verwendet und sich nachher einbildet was der neue Fernseher für einen geilen Sound liefert 


@Hubacca ich habe immer vermutet das die Akustik von meinem Raum bescheiden ist. Paar Platten wo raufkleben würde mich gar nicht stören wenn das wirklich wirkt und kein esoterischer Kram ist.. 

Und ja das würde so leer bleiben. Ich mag es schlicht . Widerrufe das mit den aktiven Boxen jetzt. 


@StormEmpir

hab ein Foto im Anhang. Meinste ungefähr so ? Wenn ich damit den Zahn ziehen kann das die Akustik bei mir halbwegs passt würde ich das sogar machen weil ich dann bis zu meinem Tode falls ich in der Wohnung bleibe ruhe hätte davon.


ach ja noch was wegen der Lautststärke regeln. 

Bei meinem Teufel motiv 2 an meinem Pc regel ich die Lautstärke auch nicht über den Subwoofer wo der Verstärker drinnen ist. Da mache ich das über meinen Pc. Und Chromecast könnte ich über das Handy regeln.  Mit dem Wissen muss ich nun unbedingt die Lautstärke am Verstärker regeln können ? danke lg


----------



## Hubacca (21. Juni 2020)

Dann nimm doch einfach den SMSL Verstärker aus StormEmpire´s Link wenn du kein Bluetooth brauchst oder den Sabaj A3 mit Bluetooth und mehr Leistung oder was ähnliches.
Dazu passive Lautsprecher neu oder gebraucht ist egal - Vorschläge hast du mit den gebrauchten Canton vom StormEmpire oder auch mit den neuen Numan von mir.
Yamaha hat auch ganz gute, güntige, gebrauchte Regallautprecher z.B. aus der NX-E Serie z.B.: NX-E200:
2x Yamaha NX-E200 Pianocraft  Klavierlack Lautsprecher Boxen Speaker  | eBay
Im Bereich der passiven Lautsprecher neu und gebraucht gibts bestimmt hunderte brauchbare Lautsprecher die gut sind ....

Das mit den "Platten" ist beim besten Willen kein esoterischer Karm ! Hätte nicht gedacht das der Raum so bleibt 
Wie viele und wohin du die entsprechenden Absorber platzieren solltest wird dir bestimmt StromEmpire erklären ?
Ob da allerdings €100,- für ausreichen ?   

Falls du noch Fragen zu irgendwelchen Lautsprechern hast - einfach mal zeigen was dir da so in den Sinn kommt.


----------



## Rattan (21. Juni 2020)

Wenn dein Fernseher einen Kopfhörerausgang hat, kannst du den Ton dort abnehmen und via Klinke auf Klinke an ein Soundsystem geben.
Habe so mein Logitech Z4 Soundsystem angeschlossen.

Da der 42 Zoll Fernseher mir gleichzeitig auch als Computermonitor dient, kann ich bei Fernsehmodus die Lautstärke ganz normal über die Fernsehfernbedienung steuern und im Pc betrieb über den Pc.
Bei dieser Lösung brauchst du nur ein brauchbares PC-Soundsystem, wie z.B. das oben genannte, welches es schon für 25- 60 Euro gebraucht gibt und 2 Kabel...

Kabel 1 (3,5 Kinke auf 3,5 Klinke) von Kopfhörerbuchse Fernseher in Aktivsubwoofer
Kabel 2 (das gleiche) vom Computer an die Regeleinheit des Soundsystems in den Mikrophoneingang.

Das ganze kostet dich dann 50€ und du hast genau, was du willst.


----------



## Rattan (21. Juni 2020)

Sorry du willst ja nur Fernseher an ein Audiosystem anschließen...

Grundig V7500, excellenter Klang aus den 80er Jahren(noch MADE IN GERMANY) für wenig Geld ca. 100€, kombiniert mit IQ Lady120   2-Wege Bassreflex Standboxen (sind leider nicht oft im Angebot) und du willst nie wieder andere Komponenten haben...

Einfach per Cinchkabel Fernseher und Verstärker verbinden, dann Lautstärkeregelung über Verstärker.

Der Vorteil, wenn du den Ton aus der Kopfhörerbuchse des Fernsehers nimmst, ist die Lautstärkeregelung über den Fernseher...

So würd ich es machen, ein bisschen Oldschool, aber preiswert und Soundqualität vom Feinsten.



Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten, " Wie erkenne ich..."

Das ist nicht so einfach, da das Hörerlebnis ziemlich indivduell ist, der Eine mag es sehr basslastig, der Andere mag eher die feinen Höhen, eben sehr unterschiedlich.
An deiner Stelle, würde ich mich mit einer solchen Frage eher an ein Audio-HIFI Forum wenden und da nach Erfahrungen fragen.
Die sind dort näher an der Materie dran, als Computerfreaks.


----------



## Hubacca (21. Juni 2020)

Er möchte einen neuen  Fernseher mit einem besesserem Audiosystem ausstatten ! Nur das die wenigsten - fast keine Smart TV´s noch einen Kopfhörerausgang haben ....
Dazu soll das System kompakt sein wie der TS geschrieben hat - deswegen wurden aktive Lautsprecher und Mini-Verstärker empfohlen.

Es ist oft hilfreich einfach mal den ganzen Thread und alle Beiträge zu lesen ?
Denn dann wüsstes du auch das der Fragesteller sich auch in anderen Foren beraten lassen hat......

Dort wurde ihm sogar ein Soundbar empfohlen, der immer ein schlechterer Kompromiß ist - im Vergleich zu einem Stereosystem !
Ein Soundbar ist eigentlich ein länglicher/s Balken/Gehäuse (engl. auch Bar genannt - nicht der Ort wo man den Alk in sich reinschüttet) in das man zwei Lautsprecher und einen Verstärker gepackt hat.  
Oft wird durch bauliche oder elektronische Klangverbiegereien noch versucht die klanglichen Mängel zu kompensieren.

Warum sich nur Computerfreaks in diesem Forum aufhalten sollen verstehe ich nicht so ganz ? Glaubst du wirklich es gibt keine Menschen die mehr als von einer Materie etwas Ahnung haben ?
Ich würde mich auch nicht als Computer oder HiFi Freak bezeichnen, aber durch meine Arbeit und Hobby kenne ich mich da schon ein wenig aus.
Eine solche Frage würde ich im HiFI Forum übrigens nicht stellen (dort bin ich auch ab und an mal passiv unterwegs) denn die meisten Antworten die du dort bekommst kommen dann von richtigen "HiFi Freaks"  

P.S.: Ältere Verstärker sind sicherlich nicht zu verachten - man muß allerdings bedenken das auch elektronische 
und mechanische Bauelemente altern. So können Poties anfangen zu kratzen, Elko´s verlieren ihre Kapazität,
Schalterkontakte nutzen sich ab oder oxidieren .....


----------



## Noname1987 (21. Juni 2020)

Ich kann durchaus die Dali Zensor 1 ax empfehlen, kosten normal um 300€. Sehr guter Klang, Möglichkeit der Erweiterung durch einen sub falls irgendwann gewünscht und angenehme Optik, dies war ja verlangt. Auf Wunsch können die auch laut. Steuerung über eine kleine Fernbedienung. Habe die bei meinen Eltern in einem Beamerwagen viel zu eng beieinander montiert, der Klang ist dennoch gut und ortbar. Klar, meine Dolby atmos Anlage mit deckenlautsprechern und so weiter klingt besser und die Ortung ist im Atmos Betrieb auch besser, aber da kostet jeder einzelne Lautsprecher das was die Dalis zusammen kosten. Insgesamt hat Dali hier mal ein wirklich preiswertes Paket geschnürt, ungewöhnlich eigentlich für die.


----------



## Bullz (21. Juni 2020)

@alle

joa analogen Ausgang hatte soziemlich kein Gerät und ich werd bei diesem Kriterien eher nach Inputlag usw ausschau halten da ich mit couchgaming auf ihm spielen will mit Controller und Maus Tastatur. Da ist der analoge Ausgang hinten nebensächlich.

Wenigstens das mit der Lautstärke scheint gegessen zu sein ? ..  den anscheinend ist das nur Problem wenn man Blue Ray Player usw anschliest. Ich regel das über meine Tastatur oder Chromecast ( Handy lauter leiser ) . Das ist doch eine brauchbare Idee ? Wenn wenigstens das mal fix ist könnte ich mir die ganze Kopfzerbrechen wegen Fernbedienungen sparen. Was meint ihr ?  Am Pc mach ich das seit 5 Jahren und mir ist es nicht aufgefallen nur jetzt ist es mir aufgefallen als ich drüber nachgedacht habe das ich eigentlich nie zum Sub hingreife ( wo der Verstärker eingebaut ist ) und dort nachregel. Hab so 70 % Max Leistung eingestellt und in Windows so 70 %. Wenn ich wesentlich lauter haben wollen würde könnte ich nachjustieren.


----------



## StormEmpire (21. Juni 2020)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Das mit den "Platten" ist beim besten Willen kein esoterischer Karm ! Hätte nicht gedacht das der Raum so bleibt
> Wie viele und wohin du die entsprechenden Absorber platzieren solltest wird dir bestimmt StromEmpire erklären ?
> Ob da allerdings €100,- für ausreichen ?



Nein ich übertreibe es nicht, aber in diesem Fall liegt einfach ein akustischer Notfall vor, wenn die Wände so kahl und nackt bleiben, wie sie momentan sind.
Bei diesen Ausgangsbedingungen machen bereits ein paar Asorber schon einen mächtigen Unterschied in der Nachhallzeit. Daher nochmal mein Vorschlag: 10 mal 500x500x50 mm Absorberplatten an die Erstreflexionspunkte hängen. Der daraus resultierende Effekt wird deutlich hörbar sein. Dann bleibt immer noch genug Budget für den verstärker und Lautsprecher übrig.

Ich selbst habe auch einige Absorber im Raum. 12 Basotect 500x500x100 mm und dazu nochmal 4 Eigenbau 1200x600x200 mm Breitbandabsorber. Mit Stoff bezogen sieht das sogar noch nett aus. Man kann das ganze sogar zum Bild umfunktionieren, wenn man entsprechend bedruckten Stoff wählt. Dadurch ist nun die Nachhallzeit sowohl im Hochton als auch im Mittelton bei rund 0.3 Sekunden. Ich habe die Absorber mal zum Vergleich wieder abgehängt gehabt, der Unterschied ist sehr deutlich hörbar, da liegt die Nachhallzeit im Mittelton bei 0.8 Sekunden, wodurch die Stimmen sehr unangenehm klingen.

Wie so oft kann man nur dann sich den Effekt einer Maßnahme bewusst machen, wenn man mal den Vergleich gehört hat.  In einem halligen Raum empfinde ich es als sehr anstrengend Musik zu hören, weil dauernd das Echo nachhallt.


----------



## Hubacca (21. Juni 2020)

@Bullz: Und wo regelst du die Lautsärke wenn du ganz normal TV schaust - oder nutzt du kein Kabel oder Sat Anschluß ?

@StormEmpire: Haste vollkommen recht und ich hätte echt nicht gedacht das der Raum so nackt bleibt. 
Ich mags ja auch puristisch, aber irgendwie füllen sich die Räume bei mir von alleine !


----------



## Bullz (21. Juni 2020)

@Stormempire ok deine Absorber werden fix verbaut. Muss nur schauen wie ich das optisch hinbekomme das meine Freundin mich nicht killt    ich werd dann alleine ein besseres Gefühl haben das richtige zu tun und auch wenn die hardware in jahrzenten sich ändert. Der Schall wird sich immer gleich ausbreiten von dem her brauch ich da nicht sparen. Danke dafür.  Nur wo sind die Erstreflexionspunkte  ?  Müssen die genau auf Boxen höhe sein ?  Wäre nur hinter dem Fernseher seitlich und hinten ist die Couch im Weg. 

@Hubacca Habe vergessen zu sagen .. ich habe kein SAT oder Kabel Fernseher schon seit 15 Jahren   wenn ich das bei Freunden sehe denk ich mir mann ist euer Leben sch** das ihr sowas anschauen müsst ^^  Ich bin froh das das mit der Lautstärken Regelung nun gegessen ist ..   jetzt wirds einfacher mit dem aussuchen. 

Was würdest du unter dem Gesichtspunkt dann kaufen ?  Eigentlich müsste ich schon längst paar Bier hier spenden für die Beratung ^^


----------



## StormEmpire (21. Juni 2020)

Die Erstreflexionpunkte lassen sich ganz einfach finden. Du setzt sich auf deine Abhörposition auf dem Sofa und lässt eine Person (beispielsweise Freundin) mit einem Spiegel an der Seitenwand und an der Decke entlanglaufen. Immer wenn du einen der beiden Lautsprecher siehst, dann hast du einen Erstreflexionspunkt: Einfallswinkle = Ausfallswinkel.
Genau an diese Position montierst du einen Absorber.
Da der Schall an der Rückwand hinter dem Sofa ebenfalls reflektiert wird und damit insgesamt zweimal zu deinem Ohr gelangt (direkt und nochmal nach Reflexion), sollten da auch unbedingt Absorber auf Kopfhöhe positioniert werden. Und wie gesagt: Vergiss die Decke nicht, denn auch da sind Erstreflexionspunkte. Dazu kann auch noch ein Teppich zwischen Sofa und TV helfen, die Reflexionen vom Boden abzumildern.
Natürlich kannst du auch noch an weiteren Stellen der Wand Absorber montieren, am effektivsten sind sie jedoch an den Erstreflexionspunkten.


----------



## Bullz (21. Juni 2020)

@StormEmpire

Das mit dem Spiegel ist genial   Teppich mag ich eigentlich weniger wegen Staubfänger und Staubsauger Roboter der sich damit schwer tut aber da werd ich schauen ob ich da was für mich finde.


----------



## Bullz (22. Juni 2020)

Soda habe mir Boxen ausgesucht. Ich weiß nicht ob ich das hier posten darf. Stiftung Warentest hat getestet

BoxenVergleichStiftungWarentest | Bullz Bullzz | Flickr

Magnat Monitor Supreme 202 sind das beste fürs Geld anscheinend. Sogar prime Verfügbar amazon 

Lautstärkenregelung ist kein Problem da über windows und chromecast das erledigt wird. Was für einen Class d oder Kopfhörerverstärker würdet ihr für Boxen mit dieser Leistung empfehlen ?


----------



## Hubacca (22. Juni 2020)

Wenn Stiftung Warentest Bose Lautsprecher so gut bewertet dann darfst du den Test getrost in die Tonne kloppen !
Das sollten die dann doch lieber Soundspezialisten überlassen.
Der zweite Test ist auch mit Vorsicht zu betrachten, denn wenn ich dort den Test einer €350,- Netzsteckerleiste (Mehrfachsteckdose) lese und der 
Vogel mir erzählen will das seine Anlage dadurch besser klingt, dann weiß ich nicht ob ich weinen soll oder mir vor lachen in die Hose pinkel :O
Höchstwahrscheinlich wirst du dort keinen Test finden in dem das Produkt vollkommen zerissen wird und alles ist mindesten eine Kaufempfehlung wert ?

Egal  - die Canton C302 sind bestimmt keine schlechten Lautsprecher, aber eigentlich würdest du ja nur im direktem Vergleich herausfinden was für dich
besser klingt. Wenn du keinen Vergleich machst und die Lautsprecher auf Anhieb gut klingen dann solltest du sie einfach behalten.

Was möchtest du mit einem Kopfhörerverstärker ? Ein einfacher Mini -Verstärker für Lautsprecher sollte wohl am besten funktionieren und wenn er gut klingt
braucht er auch kein Class D sein.
Ich nutze z.B. den hier: DollaTek Breeze Mini Dual TPA3116 Digitaler: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Den Verstärker betreibe ich mit einem 120 Watt Laptop Netzteil das ich noch in der Grabbelkiste liegen hatte. 
Sowas in etwa:
Delippo(R) 120W Ersatz Netzteile 19V 6.32A Laptop: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Dann brauchst du noch vernünftiges Lautsprecherkabel - ich würd für so kurze Entfernungen 2x2,5mm² empfehlen, aber bitte kein Chinabilligkabel. 

Es darf ruhig etwas kosten z.B.: PureLink SP011-010 Lautsprecherkabel 2 x 2,5mm2: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ich nutze Inakustik Kabel in verschiedenen Versionen und Querschnitten:
In-Akustik 00402298 Premium Lautsprecherkabel 2 x 2,5: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Bullz (23. Juni 2020)

ok danke langsam komm ma aber hin ...

Magnat Monitor Supreme 202  125 Euro   +  
DollaTek Breeze Mini Dual TPA3116 Digitaler Leistungsverstärker  39,99 Euro + 
 Netzteil für Verstärker 30,42 Euro  + 
Lautsprecherkabel  15,12  + 
FiiO Taishan D03K DAC 24,10 = 234.63 Euro 


DollaTek Breeze Mini Dual TPA3116 Digitaler Leistungsverstärker
DollaTek Breeze Mini Dual TPA3116 Digitaler: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Netzteil für Verstärker 
LEICKE ULL Netzteil 19V 6,32A/6,3A 120W |: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Lautsprecherkabel 
PureLink SP011-010 Lautsprecherkabel 2 x 2,5mm2: Amazon.de: Elektronik

FiiO Taishan D03K DAC
FiiO Taishan D03K Digital Analog Wandler mit optischem Toslink und Koaxial Eingang | Stero Cinch und 3,5mm Buchsen Ausgang: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi

p.s wäre der Verstärker von Thomann den oberen vielleicht vorzuziehen  ? 

Alternativverstärker incl Netzteil 69 Euro 
the t.amp TA50  
the t.amp TA50 &#8211; Musikhaus Thomann


----------



## Hubacca (23. Juni 2020)

2. Möglichkeit:
Sabaj A3 oder SMSL SA50 PLUS - dann sparst du dir den Verstärker+Netzteil+DAC und hast DAC+Verstärker in einem  + Bluetooth für z.B. Musik übers Smartphone ohne den TV anschalten zu müssen.
Die Fernbedienung ist zur Not auch dabei, aber die musst du ja nicht nutzen.

3. Argon Alto  4 Active - da hast du alles in einem inkl. Lautsprecherkabel:
Kaufe Argon Audio ALTO 4 ACTIVE Kabelloser Lautsprecher mit Bluetooth | 5 Jahre Garantie

Der TA50 hat nur 2x20 Watt an 4Ohm !

Noch ein paar Lautsprecher Alternativen:
NUMAN Octavox 702 MKII - Regal-Lautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik
https://www.amazon.de/HECO-Victa-Pr...regallautsprecher&qid=1592901697&sr=8-26&th=1


----------



## hailtotheking (23. Juni 2020)

ich werf das Teil in die Runde
TEAC WAP-AX100 NEU Wireless Receiver 2x50 W Internetradio USB iPhone  WAPAX100    | eBay

ist auch gerade unterwegs zu mir, das Internet-Gedöns interessiert mich nicht, aber da drin steckt ein Icepower 50ASX 2 SE Modul, das kostet alleine ohne Kabel etc schon über 100 €, und deutlich hochwertiger als das China Zeug


----------



## Bullz (23. Juni 2020)

ok danke ich merk ich komm an meine Grenze weil ich langsam schon weiß was ich brauche und man nur mehr " Meinungen " ohne Test lese wobei ich weiß bei dir @Hubacca das du schon genug Ahnung von der Materia haben wirst.

Bei Grafikkarten CPU kann man so schön fps, Watt usw vergleichen aber Audio ist echt zum " kotzen " als Laie kann ich nicht vergleichen. Ob links oder rechts das bessere Produkt ist ? Keine Ahnung test gibts sehr wenige und viele User haben komplett verschiedene Meinungen. 

Der SMSL SA50 PLUS steht in den Bewertungen " Leider stellte ich erst nach einer Weile fest, daß auch der von mir dringend benötigte Analog-Eingang (AUX) seine Tücken hat: Das Gerät hat eine deutliche Signalverzögerung bei der Ausgabe von ca. 200 Millisekunden.  " 

Der Sabaj A3 wirkt am vernüpftigsten und wird auch viel empfohlen.  Leider ist nur die A4 Version über Prime Verfügbar mit dem ich gerne kaufe. Laut Hiforum ist der A4 den Aufpreis nicht wert. Was meint du ? bzw wäre der wirklich eine bessere Variante ? TEAC WAP-AX100 NEU Wireless Receiver 2x50 W Internetradio USB iPhone WAPAX100 | eBay


----------



## Hubacca (23. Juni 2020)

Sieht auch sehr gut ! Und ehrlich gesagt glaube ich das von Seite der Endstufen her sich bei den Geräten nicht viel tut und der Händler hat
100 % positve Bewertungen.....
14 tägiges Umtauschrecht hast du normalerweise immer.


----------



## hailtotheking (23. Juni 2020)

Hochwertiger Amp mit Icepower 50 ASX2 SE Modul - gazza-diy-audio.de
genau das steckt da auch drin, + noch ein 12 V Schaltnetzteil und die Teac Platine

die Icepower Module werden ua auch von Rotel verbaut, ist schon vernünftige Ware
gibt im Hifi Forum im DiY Elektronik Bereich auch einen ziemlich umfangreichen Thread dazu


----------



## Hubacca (23. Juni 2020)

Ja der Sabaj A3 ist leider nur wohl als Lieferung aus China erhältlich - würde ich auch nicht kaufen !
Der SMSL SA50 PLUS mag eine Signalverzögerung am AUX Eingang haben , ABER:
Ich dachte du möchtest deinen TV über den optischen Eingang anschliessen ? Am TV hängt der PC über HDMI. 
Weitere Musik über Smartphone oder sonst was kannst du über Bluetooth einspielen oder auch über den AUX denn für Musik ist ein Inputlag doch wohl scheixeagal ?-O

Zum TEAC kann ich nicht viel sagen weil ich das Gerät schlichtweg nicht kenne ! Ich lese nur das das Teil schon 10 Jahre alt ist und
die Endstufe eine kompakte Platine mit einem Schaltnetzteil drauf ist. Heutzutage wird nicht umsonst das Netzteil ausgelagert/ extern angeboten,
denn es geht darum eventuelle Störungen der Schaltnetzteilelektronik auf die Audioelektronik zu vermeiden.
Die Endstufe mag ganz ok sein und damalswurde das Gerät mit UVP €399,- angeboten ....probieren...
Hier ist es genauso wie mit Lautsprechern - wenn du keinen direkten Vergleich zu anderen Verstärkern hast dann wirst du nur feststellen
ob das Gerät nicht so gut klingt wenns wirklich richtig schlecht klingt !-)

Ich empfehle eigentlich keine Geräte die ich nicht kenne, selbst gehört oder getestet habe. Bei manchen Lautsprecher habe ich allerdings wenigstens 
ähnliche Lautsprecher vom Hertsteller gehört z.B. HECO, Argon, Edifier usw. vielleicht sogar die empfohlenen ? Bei meiner Suche nach PC Lautsprechern
für mich und Studiomonitoren für einen Kollegen habe ich so viel Lautsprecher getestet und probegehört das ich schon nicht mehr genau weiß
welche Modelle dabei waren. Allerdings habe ich mir doch die Hersteller gemerkt die für mich gut klangen und in Frage kamen.
Dazu habe ich einen größeren Bekanntenkreis/Verwandschaft der/die auch ganz gerne vernünftiges Equipment nutzt.


----------



## Bullz (23. Juni 2020)

hailtotheking schrieb:


> Hochwertiger Amp mit Icepower 50 ASX2 SE Modul - gazza-diy-audio.de
> genau das steckt da auch drin, + noch ein 12 V Schaltnetzteil und die Teac Platine
> 
> die Icepower Module werden ua auch von Rotel verbaut, ist schon vernünftige Ware
> gibt im Hifi Forum im DiY Elektronik Bereich auch einen ziemlich umfangreichen Thread dazu



Vielen dank das. Mir gefällt das was ich von dem Verstärker lese ..     genau so ein Preis Leistungsbrecher den nur Kenner erkennen. Auch von der Leistung passt der mir sehr gut.  Nur wie schauts zwecks Garantie aus bei nem ebay shop ?

1 Monat Widerrufsrecht aber im Text lese ich nichts von einer generellen Garantie. Gibt auf diesen Artikel also nur eine Gewährleistung und im Falle muss ich Streiten anfangen mit dem Verkäufer ?
https://www.ebay.de/help/buying/default/ebaygarantie?id=4776



Hubacca schrieb:


> Ja der Sabaj A3 ist leider nur wohl als Lieferung aus China erhältlich - würde ich auch nicht kaufen !
> Der SMSL SA50 PLUS mag eine Signalverzögerung am AUX Eingang haben , ABER:
> Ich dachte du möchtest deinen TV über den optischen Eingang anschliessen ? Am TV hängt der PC über HDMI.
> Weitere Musik über Smartphone oder sonst was kannst du über Bluetooth einspielen oder auch über den AUX denn für Musik ist ein Inputlag doch wohl scheixeagal ?-O



Du gehst davon aus das ich wusste das man über optische Eingang andere Latenz hat wie über den AUX :p    wieder was gelernt.  Der Verstärker von oben TEAC WAP-AX100 gefällt mir ... sogar optischen Eingang ...     du kennst ihn nicht aber ich glaub man den probieren und im Falle zurück schicken ist keine blöde Idee. Den Kram auf amazon kann ich eh immer nachkaufen wenns Probleme gibt. 

Folgendes steht jetzt aus Auswahl:

LS Aktiv 
Kaufe Argon Audio ALTO 4 ACTIVE Kabelloser Lautsprecher mit Bluetooth | 5 Jahre Garantie
ARGON AUDIO ALTO 4 ACTIVE 5 Jahre Garantie    249,00 mit Verstärker und optischen Eingang

Verstärker TEAC WAP-AX100 NEU Wireless Receiver 2x50 W Internetradio USB iPhone  WAPAX100    | eBay
TEAC WAP-AX100 77 Euro + 19 Versandt mit optischen Eingang

LS Passiv
C 302 | Online Exklusiv | Canton Shop
Canton C302 258 Euro 5 Jahre Garantie 

LS Passiv
https://www.amazon.de/Magnat-Regall...Lautsprecherbox-anspruchsvollem/dp/B0144LMGSY
Magnat Monitor Supreme 202   2 Jahre Garantie + 2 weitere Jahre Garantie bei London General Insurance Company Ltd für 12,19 

Tja das alles jetzt dahaben und probieren wäre nen Hit   ob man wirklich einen Unterschied hört zwischen den 3 verschiedenen LS hier ... ?  die Garantie würde mich fast zum Canton greifen lassen. 5 Jahre sind ne lange zeit...   aber auch nur wenn sie merklich besser sind wie die ARGON AUDIO ALTO 4 ACTIVE. Ich glaub ich hab ne Entscheidungsschwäche ^^


----------



## Hubacca (23. Juni 2020)

Dann will ich mal helfen:
TEAC - wieso €19 Versand ? Aber ausprobieren würde ich den auch schon ganz gerne und ich glaube nicht das man damit was falsch macht. Die technischen Daten (24Bit/96khz)
sind nicht top aktuell, aber mehr als ausreichend ! 1 Monat Wiederufsrecht ist auch in Ordnung, allerdings zahst du den Rückversand selbst.
Da ich selbst kleine und große Canton besessen habe tendiere ich stark zu diesen und würde auch die C302 nehmen.

Aktive Lautsprecher wie die Argon Alto würde ich nehmen wenn:
Mich die zusätlichen Kabel und Netzteile stören würden und ich sicher bin das ich nicht vielleicht doch andere Lautsprecher nachkaufe.
D.h. mit der Kombi aus Verstärker hast du immer die Möglichkeit vielleicht sogar nochmal andere/größere Lautsprecher nachzurüsten
oder auszuprobieren.


----------



## hailtotheking (23. Juni 2020)

beim Teac ist das Porto nach Deutschland inkl.
MD Sound ihr Fachmann für High End Hifi und TV
ist auch ein seriöser Shop, haben eben auch nen Ebay Shop

Vorsicht, Optisch ist ein Ausgang!
Line in nur über Cinch


----------



## Hubacca (23. Juni 2020)

Na toll ohne optischen Eingang kannste damit, aber nix anfangen !
Was häst du hier von ?
Canton KARAT 930 DC + Sabaj A3 Verstaerker 920 DC   | eBay


----------



## Bullz (23. Juni 2020)

*angepisst*

jetzt dachte ich hab alles ...  ich hab Unterschied Line in Line Out gegoogelt ..  verstehen habe ich es nicht warum ein Verstärker einen Ausgang braucht. 

Brauch ich jetzt in der Kombination wieder einen DAC und muss 23 Euro dann drauflegen aber sonst ändert sich nichts oder ? Möchte bei meiner Auswahl jetzt langsam bleiben und nicht wieder neue LS hernehmen sonst dreh ich durch ^^.


----------



## Hubacca (23. Juni 2020)

Jo dann brauchste doch einen DAC....


----------



## Bullz (23. Juni 2020)

joa an dem solls dann nicht mehr scheitern. Warum haben Verstärker einen optischen Ausgang ?  Was hat das für nen Sinn ? Stört mich das es wieder ein extra Gerät mehr sein muss :/ aber was solls.


----------



## hailtotheking (23. Juni 2020)

Das Ding wurde nun mal als Internet Radio vermarktet, und auch ohne integrierten Verstärker verkauft


----------



## Hubacca (23. Juni 2020)

Nochmal zum SA50 Plus:
SMSL SA-50 Plus Hi-Fi Verstaerker Amplifier 32 bit: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Die angegebene Eingangsverzögerung beim AUX Eingang sollte bei reinem Musikbetrieb ja nicht relevant sein.
Über den optischen Eingang sollten keine Verzögerungen auftreten -es könnte welche geben  wenn die Soundausgabe am TV auf Dolby oder DTS steht -
dort muß natürlich für die schnellste Übertragung und Wandlung die Ausgabe für den optischen Ausgang dann auf PCM eingestellt sein.

Ich würde es einfach probieren und wenns nicht funzt das Teil zurückschicken - dafür gibts ja Prime !

Edit: Oder du bestellst gleich noch den Sabaj A2 dazu und vergleichst beide:
Sabaj Audio A2 Digitaler Verstaerker mit integriertem AptX Bluetooth, Schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi

Oder den hier:
AUTOUTLET Bluetooth 5.0 Verstaerker, 100W + 100W 2 Kanaele Class D Digital HiFi Amp Preamp Audio Amplifier 192kHz /24bit DAC Optisch Koaxial USB zu Analog Audio Konverter: Amazon.de: Auto

Die Bewertungen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen und wenns so wenige sind  auch nicht aussagekräftig - ausprobieren !

Das hört sich alles nach viel Aufwand an, aber wenn du nicht mehr Geld investieren willst dann mußt du selbst Geräte vergleichen und 
dann auch bei Nichtgefallen wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## Bullz (24. Juni 2020)

ok danke langsam reicht mit der Ideenfindung und ich muss kaufen. Da ich vor allem Gaming will und auch shooter spielen will auch wenn sie dann nicht competitive Shooter sind ist ne Latenz sicher störend beim zocken. ich weiß halt nicht ob wir von ner Latenz im einstelligen ms reden oder 3 stellig die ist dann sehr wohl wahrnehmbar. hab noch keinen Fernseher und werd mit der ersten Bestellung warten wenn auch der Fernseher da steht.

auch wenns bissi OFFTOPIC ist würde die Boxen überhaupt noch draufpassen vor allem wenn ich nach hinten oder sogar seitlich den Abstand einhalten muss ? 

Fensterkasten hat eine Breite von 200cm und ist genau neben einer Wand in der Ecke

75 Zoll Fernseher hat eine Breite von 170 cm
65 Zoll Fernseher hat eine Breite von 146 cm

ich will eigentlich so fett wie möglich kaufen da ich vor allem spielen will und richtig großes Bild haben. Go big or go home heißt es in nem amerkanischen TV Forum  

grundriss | Bullz Bullzz | Flickr
IMG_20200619_211236 | Bullz Bullzz | Flickr


----------



## Hubacca (24. Juni 2020)

Bilddiagonale in cm x 2,5 = Abstand in cm
Quelle:
[TV-Tipp] Der optimale Sitzabstand zum Flachbildfernseher - Fernseher Test 2020

Wenn ich da bei deinem Grundriß großzügig 2,5m annehme bin ich bei 1m Bildschirmdiagonale das entspricht 40 Zoll !
Kannst ja noch übertreiben und einen 55" nehmen, aber sinnvoll ist das nicht unbedingt.
Das amerikanische TV Forum würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als Maßstab nehmen, in den USA wird alles übertrieben und 
groß ist dort nicht immer sinnvoll sondern einfach nur ein Statussymbol:
Go big, big is better usw. Ja klar, darum haben sie auch den größten Idioten als Präsident ....

Wenn du den Abstand für die Boxen nicht einhalten kannst dann ist das auch kein Beinbruch und du kannst daran ja sowieso nix ändern !
Alternativ kannste ja über eine Wandmontage nachdenken.

So ich bin jetzt raus hier. So einen ausgiebigen Thread für €200,- Lautsprecher ist ja schon Wahnsinn. In der Zeit hätte ich schon
5 Verstärker und Lautsprecher bestellt, getestet und zurückgeschickt !  
(Und noch das Geld dafür verdient...)


----------



## Bullz (24. Juni 2020)

Meine Lösung mit passiven Boxen würde 256.57 Euro kosten 

Verstärker TEAC WAP-AX100 NEU Wireless Receiver 2x50 W Internetradio USB iPhone  WAPAX100    | eBay
TEAC WAP-AX100 50 Watt 77 Euro + 19 Versandt ( Österreich ) ohne optischen Eingang

LS Passiv
Magnat Monitor Supreme 202 I 1 Paar Regallautsprecher mit hoher Klangqualitaet I Passiv-Lautsprecherbox mit anspruchsvollem HiFi-Sound, Farbe:Schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi
Magnat Monitor Supreme 202 100 Watt 2 Jahre Garantie + 2 weitere Jahre Garantie bei London General Insurance Company Ltd für 124,28 Euro

DAC Seite wurde nicht gefunden
FiiO Taishan D03K 24,10 Euro

Kosten = 77 + 19 + 124,28 + 12,19 + 24,10 = 256.57 Euro

vs

ARGON AUDIO ALTO 4 ACTIVE
Kaufe Argon Audio ALTO 4 ACTIVE Kabelloser Lautsprecher mit Bluetooth | 5 Jahre Garantie  249 Euro 

Nachteil: Nur 40 Watt vs 50 Watt
Vorteil: Aktive haben Bluetooth an
Nachteil: Nur Frequenzbereich: 80-20.000 Hz gegen Magnat Frequenzbereich: 34 - 40000 Hz
Vorteil: Nur ein Gerät
Vorteil: 5 J Garantie 

Mehr kann ich da nicht rausvergleichen. 
Wenn ich nicht einen weit besseren Sound habe wäre nur ein Gerät schon praktisch aber beim Frequenzgang sind ja mal Riesenunterschiede. Hab gar nicht gewusst das der menschliche Ohr über 30.000 hz hören kann ? Dachte das kriegen nur die Hunde mit.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2020)

Ich würde ja sagen nehm die Argon und wenn dir der Klang auf Dauer nicht tief genug geht packst du irgendwann noch den passenden Sub dazu.


----------



## Bullz (24. Juni 2020)

Der Sub hat leider keinen Platz und zwar niemals in dieser Wohnung / Raum . Deswegen muss der gleich von Anfang an tief genug gehen.


----------



## hailtotheking (24. Juni 2020)

Eigenbau bei den Lautsprechern ist keine Option? Da gibt es in dem Budget schon ein paar nette Sachen, zB. die Kid Rock von donhighend , Cyburgs Needle oder Stick etc


----------



## Bullz (24. Juni 2020)

ne dafür hab ich zwei linke Hände. Das überlasse ich den Herstellern.

Ich hab ein Problem erkannt .. die meisten Leute kaufen ein Stereo Set oder empfehlen eines und rechnen dann das der liebe Herr wenn ihm der Sub fehlt den nachrüstet. 

Das wird bei mir aber nie passieren. Nicht in dieser Wohnung. Daher muss ich bei meinen Boxen auch drauf schauen das sie gscheit Bass können. Da fallen die  4er Tiefmitteltöner mal alle weg. Da brauch ich mind ne 5er oder besser 6 das ich nie mehr nen Bass vermisse ? 

Ich höre Musik, spiele Pc am Fernseher. Möchte schon nen guten Rums haben wenn ich mit dem Raketenwerfer wo drauf ballere um ein praktisches Beispiel zu nennen ^^. Ich bleib eine no AVR zone bedingt durch die Räumlichkeit und weil ich keinen will.


----------



## Venom89 (24. Juni 2020)

An der Membranfläche siehst du nicht wie Tief ein Lautsprecher spielen kann. So einfach ist das leider nicht.

Die Magnat können auch ganz sicher nicht bis 30 Hz spielen. 
Normalerweise gibt es eine -3db -6db Angabe wie Tief ein Lautsprecher spielt. Also wird er die 30 Hz bestimmt spielen können, nur so leise das du diese nicht hören wirst.
Am PC habe ich zwei Nubert A200. Da vermisse ich keinen Subwoofer und deswegen habe ich mich auch für die entschieden.

Kannst dir ja Mal die Nubox Serie anschauen.


----------



## JackA (25. Juni 2020)

Könnte Ich mal nach hören, denn bei mir spielen im Heimkino auch Monitor Supreme 200 hauptsächlich ohne Subwoofer-Unterstützung.


----------



## Bullz (25. Juni 2020)

@jackA wäre nett wenns mal probierst. 

@Venom89 ok du hast mir wenigstens das genommen das ich immer nur mehr auf die Größe der Membranfläche geschaut habe und alles was klein ist = automatisch crap ist..


:X schlimmer schlimmer AudioLösung kaufen. Weiß noch immer nicht was ich nun kaufen soll. hmpf


----------



## Noname1987 (25. Juni 2020)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle wirklich Probe bestellen... ich bin durch etliche Lautsprecherkonfigurationen gegangen bevor ich die Kombination gefunden habe die für den Raum funktioniert, nun ziehe ich um, so geht der Spaß von vorne los und ich werde stundenlang einstellen und verschieben. Ich kann die Dali die ich vorab empfahl durchaus guten Gewissens empfehlen, ob sie genug Bass für dich hätten könnte ich unmöglich sagen, das Hörempfinden unterscheidet sich leider sehr stark. Die Frage ist auch beim Bass eher ob es ein Dröhnen sein soll oder ein trockener präziser Schlag (trocken hier nicht zu verwechseln mit schwach), letzteres ist schwieriger, aber nicht unbedingt für DICH besser... deine Ohren und deinen Geschmack hast nur du.


----------



## Bullz (27. Juni 2020)

ok ... im Hifi Forum war ehe der Tenor LS unpassend Soundbar besser. 


Bilder: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Würdet ihr jetzt zu LS oder einer Soundbar tendieren wenn das euer Wohnzimmer ist ? Es wird keinen Teppich und höchst wahrscheindlich auch keinen Vorhang in den Raum geben. Preiswerte Schallabsorber bei Erstreflektionspunkten die leistbar und farblich in weiß passen würde ich aber aufhängen. 


zitat:


> Ein wirkliches Stereodreieck kannst Du ehedem stellen und beim "weit möglichsten" Auseinanderstellen der Boxen erhälst Du auf der linken Seite frühe Schallreflexionen durch die nahe linke Wand was für guten Klang/Räumlichkeit schädlich ist.
> 
> 
> Dazu kommt auf der linken Seite wegen der nahen zusätzlichen Seiten-Wand ein um etwa 3dB stärkerer Tiefton als auf der rechten Seite was zusätzlich zu der nahen Rückwand Probleme im Tiefton bereiten kann und eine gute Räumlichkeit durch nicht gleichen Klang beider Lautsprecher vermindert/verhindert.


----------



## Hubacca (27. Juni 2020)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nix mehr dazu sagen ....aber:
1. Ich dachte im HiFi Forum wurden dir Studiomonitore empfohlen ?
Ein Soundbar ist ein Kompromiß (ich glaub das hab ich schon öfters geschrieben) das ist eine längliche Kiste ( =Balken=engl. "Bar" und nicht wie viele annehmen eine Musik-Kneipe)
in der zwei Lautsprecher verbaut sind mit denen versucht wird einen Stereoeffekt zu bekommen. Oft werden auch bauliche oder elektrische KLangverbiegereien benutzt damit
die Dinger einigermaßen klingen. Die Teile wurden erfunden um unterm TV platziert zu werden wenn überhaupt kein Platz für Stereolautsprecher da ist oder wenns optisch nicht
ins Konzept passt.
2. Du hast ein Budget von €250,- ! Was erwartest du ? Eine Anlage mit der du TV schauen, mit dem PC Zocken und dann noch die Bude für Partys beschallen kannst ?
Von meiner Seite habe ich sinnvolle Systeme/Lautsprecher empfohlen und wie ich sehe hast du alle verworfen und immer irgendetwas anderes in Betracht gezogen -
was willste denn jetzt noch hören ?
3. Dein Zitat ist echt goldig ! Der Schreiber weiß anhand der Fotos wie nicht vorhandene Lautsprcher klingen und kann schon in dB angeben wieviel stärker "der Tiefton" rüber kommt ?
Schon vergessen das dir genau für diesenFall die Absorber empfohlen worden sind und du auch schon Geld dafür eingeplant hast.
Dazu kommt das bestimmt in über 99 % der Fälle der Raum für die gewählte Aufstellung der Lautsprecher nicht optimal ist, aber die Leute leben einfach damit !
Es wird immer so geschrieben als ob dadurch überhaupt keine vernünftige Nutzung der Lautsprecher zu Stande kommen würde - FALSCH !
Es ist nicht 100% optimal klingt aber bestimmt min. 200% besser als mit den TV Lautsprechern. Wenn ich dann Laien höre die mit drei Euro Fünfzig ein High End System
mit optimaler Raumanpassung haben wollen krieg ich zuviel ...
4. Auch wen du zum 10. Mal deine Wohnsituation in Bildern hier postes wirds nicht besser.


----------



## Bullz (28. Juni 2020)

Hubacca schrieb:


> 4. Auch wen du zum 10. Mal deine Wohnsituation in Bildern hier postes wirds nicht besser.



als ich deinen Namen gelesen habe hatte ich schon ein schlechtes Gewissen 

Ich versuchs zu erklären.. währenddem die meisten da draußen ihre Erfahrung damit machen indem sie über Jahre Jahrzente Sound Equipment bestellen behalten - zurück schicken und so ihr persönliches subjektives Knowhow aufbauen versuche ich gleich von Anfang an nen " goldenen " Schuss zu machen der sitzt. Ohne zu privat werden zu wollen bin ich mental etwas am Ende jetzt nachdem ich fast 1,5 Jahre Wohnung saniert habe und ich versuche nur irgendwie mit dem knappen Geld das ganze Projekt irgendwie " halbwegs " abzuschließen. Kann gut sein das falls in paar Jahren der Geldsegen da ist mir etwas besseres an die gleiche Stellen stellen werde. Bis dahin muss das reichen was ihr mir empfiehlt.  Und effektiv ist es egal was ich kaufe es wird sich alles gut anhören für mich da ich eh nichts besseres gewohnt bin  hoffe das erklärt meine Sturheit ein wenig. 

Muss für mich jetzt noch abschliesend klären ob ich 65 oder 75 Zoll nehme ... da bin ich noch dran. Dann weiß ich wie breit die boxen maximal sein dürfen und dann direkt wie groß die Treiber maximal werden können das ich genug Rums habe.

WhatsApp Image 2020-06-18 at 00.22.05 | Bullz Bullzz | Flickr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubacca (28. Juni 2020)

Der geringe Sitzabstand von ~1,2m bei 75" bezieht sich auf UHD, aber Vorsicht:
"Stellt man spaßeshalber einen 55 Zoll großen UHD TV neben einen 55 Zoll großen Full-HD TV, kann man den Unterschied bzw. den Auflösungsvorteil der &#8222;ppi&#8220; deutlich erkennen. *Aber nur natürlich nur dann, wenn man dem UHD-TV auch Bildmaterial in nativer Ultra HD-Auflösung zuspielt*. Spielt man nur Bildmaterial in Full-HD Auflösung zu, schrumpft der Vorteil der vierfachen Pixelanzahl natürlich deutlich, das Bild wirkt aber meist dennoch etwas feiner gezeichnet."
Quelle:
Mythos Sitzabstand: Was stimmt wirklich?

Ich würde mich da auch nach den Angaben von denTV Anbietern richten z.B.:
Sitzabstand: Im 4K-Zeitalter gelten alte Faustregeln nicht.
Wie ist der optimale Sitzabstand zu meinem Samsung TV? | Samsung Service DE

Da ich selbst einen UHD TV besitze kann ich dir nur sagen das die wenigsten "Inhalte" in UHD/4k zur Verfügung stehen.
Einige Serie über Netflix usw. werden in UHD angeboten, aber TV Sender selbst gibts gerade mal 7 und dort wird sporadisch in UHD 
übertragen oder es sind Werbesender.
Andere Möglichkeit ist bezahlte UHD Filme zu leihen oder zu kaufen....


Weiter gehts : Ein 75" TV ist ca.: 170cm breit und bei deinen 200cm Platz bleiben also 2x15cm für Lautsprecher .....
ein 65" ~ 145cm = 2x 27cm .....


----------



## Bullz (29. Juni 2020)

Ich habe vor allem vor darauf zu spielen. Deswegen wird dann in Zukunft auch nen neuer Pc mit ner 3060 3070 fällig sein für den auch auch noch dazu sparen muss aber die liefern immer 4k über Windows oder über die Games wenn ich genug Leistung habe 

Serien usw nehm ich einfach die beste Quali die ich finden kann. Ist diese nur 1080p auch gut. Ob eine Serie gut ist liegt ja bekanntlich nicht an den Pixeln  

Hab einen Papkarton ausgeschnitten und an die Wand geklebt und mich bei Mediamarkt mit meinem Sitzabstand zum Fernseher gesetzt. Groß ja aber nicht zu groß vor allem wenn man denkt das man sich daran immer mehr gewöhnt. 

Das verhaut mir derzeit die Boxenauswahl ein wenig. Mehr Fernseher = Weniger breite Boxe. Ist also nicht nur ein Audio Problem bei mir. Würdest du in meinem Fall auf so eine große gehen oder eher auf 65 Zoll bleiben ?  Die Vernunft in mir sagt 65 Zoll aber der Player in mir sagt go big or go home. Ich bin auch mit 75 Zoll knapp im Bereich den THX vorschreibt für view angle. 

Viewing Distance Calculator


----------



## Hubacca (29. Juni 2020)

1. Wenn selbst TV Hersteller für einen 65" TV bei 4k/UHD einen Mindestsitzabstand von 2,50 Meter angeben, dann würde ich mich daran halten -
denn du kannst davon ausgehen das die dir gerne einen größeren, teureren TV verkaufen möchten !?
Allerdings haben die auch kein Interesse das du einen Meter vor einem 75 Zöller sitzt, dann mekerst das du nur Klötzchen siehst und erzählst das die Glotze Kacke ist !

2. Ich gehe davon aus das du für den TV auch nicht unbedingt €2000,- ausgeben möchtest und dann würde ich mehr darauf achten das die Bildqualität/features besser sind,
als das ich auf "Meiner ist größer" setze ! Was nutzt dir ein riesen Ding wenn die Qualität nicht stimmt ?-O
Also schaun was für Features das Teil hat HDMI 2.1 , HDMI 2.1 eArc (für dich nicht so wichtig). Dynamikumfang HDR, HDR10, HDR10+ , Displaytyp OLED ? usw. 

3. Für die Zukunft planen ist schön und gut - ich hab vor ein paar Jahren auf 4k gesetzt (zum Fernsehen) und was wird jetzt angeboten an Sendern - nix von Belang.....
Also würde ich über 8k z.B. noch garnicht nachdenken.


----------



## Bullz (29. Juni 2020)

soda der ewige User hier. Hab mich entschieden auf 65 Zoll zu gehen. Wegen des Geldes wegen und weil es bei dem Abstand groß genug ist. 

tv longboard 200cm - ein 65 Fernseher (~ 145cm )  = theoretischer Platz für 2x 27cm Boxen und den würde ich ungern ganz ausfüllen sonst wird es so vollgestellt. Max 22 cm Breite pro Box kommt gut hin.

Ich werde definitiv aktive Boxen kaufen. Wahrscheinlich auch mehrere wenn das einfach geht und dann entscheiden aber diese sind in der engeren Auswahl jetzt ...  kein AFR, kein extra Verstärker nicht mal wenn Gott von oben runtersteigt und mir erklärt das ne Passive Boxe besser ist. Nein... 

PreSonus ERISE5 215 Euro 
Presonus Eris E5 &#8211; Thomann OEsterreich

Swissonic ASM5 oder ASM7 222 Euro
Swissonic ASM7 &#8211; Thomann OEsterreich

JBL LSR 305P MKII 238 Euro 
JBL LSR 305P MKII &#8211; Thomann OEsterreich

Zu breit und teuer ( Behringer B2031A 288 Euro )
Behringer B2031A Truth Aktiver Studiomonitor &#8211; Musikhaus Thomann

Das einzige wo ich Angst habe ist wegen dieser XLR Technik. Da habe ich schon beim googlen gemerkt das viele Probleme haben...  mir wäre normale Lautsprecherkabeln mit 2 Adern lieber weil ich kein Bock auf die Probleme habe die auf mich jetzt zukommen werden aber anscheinend gibst es bessere Boxen nur mit der Technik also tue ich mir das an.

Mir ist wichtig das ich keine Probleme habe und das das Kabel nicht so beschissen aussieht wenn es an der Boxe hängt da man von hinten draufschauen kann  das war mal ne geile Einschränkung oder ? Was kommen den für Kosten auf mich zu neben dem DAC FiiO Taishan D03K ( 24,10 Euro auch FIX das ich den nehme ) ?  Will das ganze abschliesen und werde aber dann berichten wenn ich mehrere Boxen probiere was meine persönliche Meinung dann als Laie war zu den Empfehlungen.


----------



## Hubacca (29. Juni 2020)

Doppelpost !


----------



## Hubacca (29. Juni 2020)

Da ich alle gehört hab empfehle ich die Swissonic ASM7 - frag mich nicht warum die anderen aus dem Rennen ware, aber sie sind auf meiner
Liste nicht als in Frage kommend makiert. 

Die ASM7 kannst du ganz einfach mit einem Chinch - Chinch Kabel so wie dieses hier anschliessen:
KabelDirekt - Cinch Audio Kabel - 2m: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Du musst nur darauf achten das die beiden Kabel "trennbar" und lang genug sind da du ja einen Lautsprecher links und einen 2m rechts rechts daneben stehen hast.
XLR oder Klinke bringt dir beim FiiO D03K sowieso nix.

Das wars !

Nicht ganz....
P.S.: Für den Anschluß des D03K an den TV brauchst du noch eine Toslinkkabel.
Z.B.: KabelDirekt - Optisches Kabel/Toslink Kabel - 1m: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Das USB Kabel zur Stromversorgung ist dabei und das kannst du normalerweise an einem passendem USB Port des TV anschliessen.
Ansonsten wird auch noch ein USB Netzteil mitgeliefert.


----------



## Bullz (29. Juni 2020)

@Hucacca 

echt vielen lieben Dank. War auch mein Favorite. Und vor allem Danke für das Equipment werde das 1 zu 1 kaufen.

Ich muss mich aber leider wieder ein bisschen dumm stellen. 

DAC Digital In wird am  Optical angesteckt mit deinem Optisches Kabel/Toslink Kabel + weiters Kabel für die Stromversorgung per USB die vom Fernseher

DAC Output RCAR/LL  je einen Ausgang Rot / Weiß mit einem extra  Cinch Audio Kabel Audio eine Boxe verbinden diesen mit dem RCA an jeder Boxe. 

Wegen den ganzen Acoustic tuning werde ich dann nachfragen wenn ich die Boxen da habe.  Da hat man dann endlich mal bissi Praxis und keine Theorie mehr   Aber vielen dank für alles


----------



## Hubacca (30. Juni 2020)

Moin !
Soweit richtig. Mein TV hat z.B. einen USB Anschluß der etwas mehr Strom liefert, aber es sollte eigentlich jeder USB reichen da der DAC nicht viel Leistung braucht.

Vom DAC geht man dann vom rotem RCA zur rechten Box und vom weißem Anschluß zur linken Box - dafür musst du das Kabel dann natürlich "aufspalten".
Normalerweise sollte man das Kabel so auseinanderziehen können, ansonsten mit einem Messer etwas nachhelfen, aber nicht die Isolierung aufschlitzen !
Ob die Längen ausreichen mußt du selbst entscheiden und im Zweifelsfall würde ich dann lieber etwas mehr nehmen.
Mit den Einstellungen an den Lautsprecher kannst du etwas spielen und wenn du dann noch Fagen hast .... dann weißt du ja Bescheid ?

Viel Spaß und Erfolg !


----------



## Bullz (30. Juni 2020)

Ok danke nur in einem anderen Forum hat einer geschrieben das das mit lauter Leiser über HDMI als WindowsFernseher und Handy mittels Chromecast nicht funktionieren wird...  ich habs nicht verstanden also zitiere ich.



> Das geht aber nur bei Windows so, nicht bei dem von Dir ausgesuchten TV. Ebenso wird das mit den von Dir verlinkten Aktivboxen mit einem TV und Digital-out nicht funktionieren. Wenn keine Soundbar, dann geht nur die A-125 für 389 € pro Paar, Fernbedienung und Anschluß Digital und sogar per HDMI oder Bluetooth. Alles andere wird bei Dir sonst nicht klappen.
> 
> 
> Ich versteh Dich nicht, die A-125 passen perfekt in Dein Profil, und Du mußt nichts mehr rumkeksen mit zusätzlichen Geräten. Du mußt nur etwas mehr Geld dafür hinlegen. Als günstige Alternative bleibt nur noch
> ...



Audio macht mich fertig ..  

und eine kleine Nebenfrage noch. 

Über Chromecast mit eingeschaltenem Fernseher kann ich Musik hören das klappt. Leider muss dafür auch der Fernseher eingeschalten sein und der braucht natürlich Strom, abnützung usw..


gibt es nen Trick wie ich einen ähnlich guten preiswerten DAC wie den FiiO Taishan D03K bekomme aber mit der Funktion das er auch Bluetooth kann und ich auch dann Musik hören kann wenn der Fernseher ausgeschalten ist ?  Sound lauter leiser würde dann auch über Bluetooth und Handy funktionieren oder ? 

Hätte dann 3 Eingänge

HDMI von PC auf Fernseher

HDMI von Chromecast auf Fernseher

DAC Bluetooth Variante mit Handy verbinden am Fernseher. 

Wenn das eine dumme Idee ist dann lass ich das aber.


----------



## Hubacca (30. Juni 2020)

1. Der Typ hat nicht grafft das du einen DAC an deinem TV anschliesst und da dran die aktiven Lautsprecher !
Wenn das Tonsignal das zum TV gesendet wird via Chromecast,PC oder sonstwas lauter oder leiser ist dann wird das auch über den optischen Ausgang am TV lauter oder leiser ausgegeben.
2. Die Alternativen sind die empfohlenen Lautsprecher wie die Argon, Edifier usw.
3. Bluetooth DAC gibts natürlich auch und die Wandler/Soundqualität ist mittlerweile auch bei "noname" Geräten sehr gut - FiiO ist auch nur Hersteller aus China der sich
einen Namen gemacht hat. Dazu kommt das du mit Lautsprechern in der Preisklasse den Unterschied nur bei wirklich schlechten DAC´s erkennen würdest.
Der hier sieht z.B. ganz gut aus :
Bot Check
Den musst du dann  natürlich mit einem externem Netzteil versorgen wenn du über Bluetooth hören möchtest und dein TV ausgeschaltet ist.

P.S.: Und nicht vergessen das das alles nicht endgültig ist ! Wenn es nicht klingt oder funktioniert hast du immer ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht.


----------



## Bullz (2. Juli 2020)

Ok danke hatte gedacht das der FiiO ist was " besonderes " aber anscheinend auch nur ein weitere Chinese. Der DAC den du gepostet hast sieht sehr gut aus danke.. soda jetzt habe ich alles.

In einem anderem Forum wollen sie mir den Nubert nuBox A-125 mit HDMI Arc anschluss reindrücken. Da bräuchte ich keine extra hardware usw aber die Dinger kosten 380 euro !!! und schauen so mickrig aus. 

Kann doch nich sein das der Nubert mit seinem 118 mm Tiefmitteltöner gegen den [FONT=&quot]6,5" Tieftöner anstinken kann oder ? Leistungen sind auch um den Faktor 2 um..  bei nubert wird man viel für den Namen und für HDMI Anschluss zahlen müssen oder ? [/FONT]​


----------



## Hubacca (2. Juli 2020)

1. Nicht immer nur nach der Größe gehen !
2. Auch die Leistung ist nicht der Maßstab dafür wie gut oder laut ein Lautsprecher ist.
3. Die haben/hätten wir dir auch empfohlen, aber sie passen ja nicht in dein Budget - warum also jetzt die Frage oder warum verschwendest du
darauf noch einen Gedanken ?
4. Die Nubert sind nicht das was du anscheinend möchtest: Günstige Lautsprecher die möglichst viel Bass und auch etwas mehr Leistung haben.
Klanglich sind die Nubert den Swissonic auf jeden Fall überlegen und auch die Ausstattung ist umfangreicher - darum ist auch der höhere Preis gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Bullz (8. September 2020)

Hallo, es hat sich jetzt doch was neues ergeben das ich um 9,90 einen amazon dot gen3 mit AUX Eingang erworben habe.

Boxen werde ich in Zukunft diese kaufen:
Swissonic ASM7
https://www.thomann.de/at/swissonic_asm7.htm
Fernseher 65 Zoll low End noch unbekanntes welches.

Wie sollte ich jetzt am besten den echo an mein Soundsystem anschliesen. Kein AVR natürlich. Brauche nicht mal eine Fernbedienung da ich nicht so oft umschalten werde würde mir ein Knopf reichen. Sowas wie einen AUX Switch ? https://www.amazon.com/STEREO-Manua...d=1&keywords=AUX+Switch&qid=1599482478&sr=8-1   habe leider nichts im deutschsprachrigen amazon gefunden da mir anscheinend den falschen Suchbegriff dafür verwende.

Wie würdet ihr das machen ?
LG


----------



## DuckDuckStop (8. September 2020)

Welche Anschlüsse hat dein Fernseher denn?


----------



## Bullz (10. September 2020)

Habe ich noch keinen


----------

